# DreamChi Customware [coffee mug]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dabbled a bit and made a surprise gift for a friend :] let me know what you guys think!

front








back









in reference to:









this was my 1st time doing this and used up all the black LOL :lol: need to buy more! :happy6:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it's a neat idea!! And I know she will love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> I think it's a neat idea!! And I know she will love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thankie! I hope so ^.^


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there no ends to your talent,yes it's great


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mmmm know who that's for !!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Is there no ends to your talent,yes it's great


Ahahaha I have more rofl. Haven't had time to work on the projects yet. Thanks Michele!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

And your an artist also??? Nice job!! Wowza!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> And your an artist also??? Nice job!! Wowza!


Aw Kim! Thank u for the kind words hehe. I can't wait to show u my full potential in canvas


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What DON'T you do? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> What DON'T you do?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao Krystal! I don't sky dive ^.^


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Jack of all trades!!!! Loveeeee it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Jack of all trades!!!! Loveeeee it!


Thank u Sherri!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice Sugar! Very cute <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Very nice Sugar! Very cute <3


Thanks Samantha! ^..^


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I love little Kaige! She will be so thrilled to have such a great mug of her baby. So sweet of you. You're so talented.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww I love little Kaige! She will be so thrilled to have such a great mug of her baby. So sweet of you. You're so talented.


thank u paula!  i hope so! there's also paws too but doesnt show in the pic hehe :ngreet2:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very nicely done. Love how much the dog looks like the one in picture.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> dabbled a bit and made a surprise gift for a friend :] let me know what you guys think!
> 
> front
> 
> ...


As usual, you did another great job Pidge! I bet you LOVE going to the craft store and wandering through them.!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a great gift! You did a nice job.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> As usual, you did another great job Pidge! I bet you LOVE going to the craft store and wandering through them.!!


ha! i love and hate it...love and hate relationship! lmao! love that there's so many crafty things to make from there...yet my wallet hates it :dontknow: sighhh lol!


thanks everyone!!!!!


----------

